# Wildboar atv...shady or not?



## athed81

Has anyone ever had any dealings with wildboar atv? I currently have radiator relocation kit on the way supposedly but it was supposed to be delivered today but the delivery company said they haven't received the package, been 7 days, but "John" from wildboar says he sent it out. Then I ask and he said he's sending out another one (of course there's no tracking number even though he was supposed to send one, even though he sent it today he said) and if I get the first one to let him know and he'll send a return label. I have a hard time believing someone would be willing to drop another kit in the mail just like that. I'm feeling like the situation is a scam. Has anyone dealt with this guy before? It could all be a mishap but I'm starting to get worried. He has my money but I have no kit.


----------



## lilbigtonka

He is not a crook now is he slow yes super slow you have to call him all the time but he does have good prices but I know that ain't everything


----------



## jprzr

Ya he's def slow I bought some stuff from them when i had my rzr and never had any problems other than it takes a lil longer then most places. But other than that you got nothin to worry about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## athed81

Yeah, I wasn't accusing just yet and Im not slandering them at all. Just trying to get some info and wondering about others experiences dealing with him. I believe it's a fair question to ask though. To be honest slow is not really an excuse when someone's paying money for a service or product. I don't expect amazing customer service but I do expect an agreement to be honored ie: I give money based on the terms set forth, I've done my part but the agreement has not been met on his end. Not to say it wont but at the same time I was expected to pay in full not to pay "slowly" and you'll get it when u get it. I don't think anyone is cool with that whether it be the customer or the merchant.


----------



## narfbrain

well depending on how it is shipped etc. it can take a little longer but at the same time that is not his fault he cannot control that but is obviously going out of his way for customer service you are getting a quality product for a good price what more can you ask for......plus with the hurricane service is slowed down either way you look at it everything is slowed down right now no matter how it is shipped.....all good things come in time think you just need to kick it down 5....... i have had to wait almost 3 weeks for highlifter orders and there was no shipping slow downs at all.....and i was waiting on a belt.....i bought another stocker to do for the mean time.....i knew it was on the way your not dealing with ebay they are reputable companies that want to keep a good name and are willing to go out of their way to keep customers happy.....especially in times of crises in the country you have to cut shipping companies some slack they have more important things to ship than a rad relocate.....like shipping electrical supplies to brings back power or supplies to help with the subways etc. in new york and across the east........no worries about get what you paid for kick it down a notch and it will be there as soon as shipping companies can deal with their backup of shipping right now........i can kind of understand where you are coming from but at the same time its only been 7 days and only 5 of those can be business days.......hang out and your parts will be there and from time to time when you order parts you may have to deal with a month backorder or shipping problems........if its that big of deal then find someone in town with your parts in stock!!!


----------



## BlackDawg

I know what you mean about buying something and having to wait on it, but it'll get to you. Don't worry. Just takes a little longer. And if its anything like my kit for my mud pro, go ahead and unpack your tools and your patience, 'cause its gonna take both! Have fun putting it together! Good product, though.


----------



## bltbrute

I have got two of them from him took a week there is a guy making custom ones here in florida now all aluminum with your own custom logo for 150 that's powder coated any color pm me for his phone here is one he did for me


----------



## jrpro130

I stopped using wild boar after the OL2's problem I had with him. Fought with him for a few weeks about them being shipped out. Everyone else had them in stock except him, he was still "waiting for them to come in" weeks after the shipment had been recieved by him. I got my tires, none the less, but after that whole deal and I had to call him every day to get on his case about shipping them...I'm out. 

I'll pay the extra $25 bucks and order from highlifter. Gets to my house in 2 days and if it's not in stock they actually tell me, instaed of tell me it's in stock and it's not.


----------



## Polaris425

^ HL probably has the best turn around time of anyone, second to MudThrowers only. I've gotten stuff from both places w/in 1 or 2 days of ordering.


----------



## athed81

Thanks for all the great feedback. I think this whole thing comes down to COMMUNICATION. Thats it. I have NO problem waiting and "holding my horses" if thats whats expected when I make the purchase or if I'm kept in the loop. The bottom line is just let a brother know whats up. In stock, backorder, hurricane, it doesnt matter. . But when your delivery date, that was sent by the seller, passes without any info on your package and UPS is saying they've never received a package, its kinda just the right thing to do to be like "hey we are swamped because of blah blah blah, I havent forgot about your order" or whatever. I shouldn't have to be contacting him daily to get my order. Thats absurd. I'm sure I'll receive the kit, I'm sure it'll be fine and do what its meant to do, just don't tell me it'll be here on so and so date and send the thing out a month later. Im surprised that a couple of yall are just cool with that. The responses are very interesting here. My goal is not to drag this guy through the dirt, I'm sure he's working hard and is a good guy. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 AM ----------

In the vain of doing the right thing, I must say that I just received an email from him and the package has been mailed and tracking number sent, UPS has been updated and the kit will be here by Friday. So it all worked out. Now i just have to get it installed and ready to go Friday night for my ride Saturday morning haha ought to be fun.


----------



## wideawakejake

funny, i just posted yesterday about my Wildboar order. i have nithing but good things to say about them so far. orderd last Fri late afternoon over the phone. recieved rad kit tues. recieved lift wendsday. nobody responded on my post, kinda seems like Wildboar is not a favorite on here, but i had absalutley no issues with them and thought their service was excellent. oh, and their attitude did not change when i decided to not get $750 dollars worth of tires with my order. still friendly either big or small order.


----------



## RAGE Customs

bltbrute said:


> I have got two of them from him took a week there is a guy making custom ones here in florida now all aluminum with your own custom logo for 150 that's powder coated any color pm me for his phone here is one he did for me


he needs to be careful with logos like Monsters logo. Ive called several times and Monster does not give permits to use their logo on products. Copyright infringement has a penalty up to $25,000 dollars on the first offense i believe. Looks great though!


----------



## bltbrute

well I didn't think about that when I posted it just thought people would like it and he will put anything on there for them and powder coat just a better deal and one of a kind


----------



## RAGE Customs

I was just saying so u may warn him if u talked to him for his own safety. Not discrediting the work because it looks like quality work and a job well done. Just hate to see anybody get into trouble over something like that.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I've bought 2 rad kits from Wild Boar and I got them both in less than a week.


----------



## countryboy61283

I'm currently running into a Problem with wild boat myself, I just paid $1275 for wheels and tires and been told the last 3 days it was shipped. I emailed him asking for a tracking number and he said I'll send one Friday (today) when there shipped. I said u already told me there shipped and would be at my house Monday. I've gotten no answer back. I'm pretty pissed cause I need them by next weekend. When I drop that amount of cash I expect some answers ASAP not lies!!!


----------



## jrpro130

Don't be too worried, thats the same story we all get. HL gets my business now, they are within a few dollars of price because of the pro-staff discount.


----------



## countryboy61283

I wish now I would have bought from highlifter


----------



## mini bogger

I had good service with them about a year ago. that is weird that is has happened more than once and I would be mad too! I hope they step up and take responsibility!



sent from my iPad using tapatalk. check out my YouTube channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/samhjr63


----------



## kirkland

I got my rims from them, no trouble at all shipped the day after I paid showed up 3 days later.. But I feel the same way you do when I drop a big amount of money, I want answers or I want my money back.. And I'm easy going an email explaining what's going on would hold me over


----------



## countryboy61283

It's a little nerve racking, I'm not rich by no means so $1275 is a lot of money to me.


----------



## jrpro130

Trust me. You'll eventually get what you paid for. He's just a little slow. Don't think he's trying to rip you off, he really isn't. This has happened prob 4-5 times to me and I just waited and usually stay on his case about tracking number and eventually it comes lol. 

Lesson learned...order tires somewhere else. Rims, racks, rad relocated he ships fast. Tires he drop ships to him first then packages everything up and then sends out to us. Hence the long wait. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty

I dealt with him when I ordered my rad relocation kit couple months back and it can within 5 days


----------



## brutemike

wow I ordered my tires from rage customs and got them four days later Ron's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I got both of my rad relocation kits from him (at different times)my brute force one came in about a week.my gade's thought took almost four weeks


----------



## countryboy61283

Well, I have to eat a limitless crow but I'm still disappointed. I got my wheels and tires in yesterday. Took 4 days there. In happy bout that. Just disappointed in not getting a tracking number and lack of communication


----------

